# كلوركس الألوان



## فتحى الفرماوى (8 فبراير 2010)

*ما هى تركيبة كلوركس الألوان ؟ وماهى طريقة التصنيع ؟ أرجوا ذكر المقادير وطريقة التصنيع بالتفصيل للأهمية ؟ وماهى المادة الفعالة فيه ؟ فقد سمعت أنه يدخل فيه الأوكسجين ؟ فهل هذه المعلومات صحيحة ؟
أرجوا تصحيح هذه المعلومة ؟ كما ارجوا ذكر نسب التركيبة وطريقة التصنيع بالتفصيل ؟ وماهى المادة الفعالة الأساسية فيه ؟ أرجوا ذكر مواد التركيبة واسمائها التجارية المعروفة به فى السوق؟

وجزاكم الله خيرا

فقد اعطانى احد اخوانى من خارج الملتقى هذه الطرق ولا اعرف مدى صحتها وانا اريد الطريقة الصحيحة والنسب والمواد الداخلة فى التركيبة بالتفصيل للأهمية 
ارجوا الإهتمام وجزاكم الله خيرا

كلوركس الألوان للغسالات العادية (الطريقة الأولي)
لعمل 20 لتر كلوركس الوان 
1. ملو بستلة بلاستيك 18 لتر ماء 
2. ثم نضع 100 جرام بريل ( صابون سائل يعنى شفاف اللى هو قبل مايتلون ) مع التقليب جيدا 
3. ثم نضع 100 جرام صودا سائلة معالتقليب جيدا 
4. ثم نضع 20 جرام كلور بودرة مع التقليب جيدا 
5. ثم ندوب حوالى 10 جرام لون فسفورك أحمر فى كوب ماية قالىالأخ ده اللى اعطانى التركيبة انه لما تيجى تشترى اللون ده قول عاوز لون فسفوركأحمر اللى هو بيدوب مع الكلور وبعدين بعد اما ادوبه فى كوباية ماية اضعه فىالبستيلة وبعدين احط الريحة بالتركيز اللى انا عاوزه 
6.ثم أكمل باقى الكمية ماية لتكملة الكمية ل 20 لتر

[font=الشهيد محمد الدره]كلوركس الألوان للغسالات العادية (الطريقة الثانية)[/font]
لعمل 20 لتر كلوركس الوان 
1.ملو بستيلة بلاستيك 18 لتر ماية 
2.ثمنضع نصف كيلو ملح ليمون مع التقليب حتى تمام الذوبان 
3.ثم نضعنصف كيلو أوكسجين مع التقليب جيدا 
4.ثم ندوب حوالى 10 جرام لونفسفورك أحمر فى كوب ماية وبعدين اضعه فى البستيلة وبعدين احط الريحة بالتركيز اللىانا عاوزه
5. ثم أكمل باقى الكمية ماية لتكملة الكمية ل 20لتر

[font=الشهيد محمد الدره]كلوركس الألوان للغسالات العادية (الطريقة الثالثة)[/font]

لعمل 20 لتر 
1. ملوبستيلة بلاستيك 18 لتر ماية 
2.ثم نضع نصف كيلو ملح ليمون مع التقليب حتى تمامالذوبان 
3.ثم نضع نصف كيلو أوكسجين مع التقليب جيدا 
4.ثم نضع نصف كيلو تكسابون بعد تذويبه فى بستيلة خارجيةفى ماية ساخنة حتى تمام ذوبانه ثم أضعه فى البستيلة البلاستيك بعد ذلك مع التقليبجيدا 
5.ثم نضع ربع كيلو جلسرين مع التقليب جيدا
6.ثم ندوب حوالى 10 جرام لون فسفورك أحمر فى كوب ماية وبعدين اضعه فى البستيلةواشوف اللون بعد التقليب اذا احتاج تانى احط نترة بسيطة جدا وبعدين احط الريحةبالتركيز اللى انا عاوزه
7.ثم أكمل باقى الكمية ماية لتكملةالكمية لـ 20 لتر​*


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (10 فبراير 2010)

اللف اللف اللف اللف اللف اللف اللف اللف شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمد هلطم (14 فبراير 2010)

الاخ الفرماوى جزاك الله خيرا على ما قدمت 
لكن اخى لى استفسار 
انا اعرف ان الكلوراكس لا يدخل فى تركيبة العوامل المنتجة للرغوة 
وانت ذكرت فى التركيب عوامل منتجة للرغوة 
ففى التركيبة الاولى قلت صابون سائل وده موجود فية سلفونك 
فى التركيبة الثالثة قلت تكسابون 
فأرجو التوضيح 
لماذا العوامل المنتجة للرغوة 
على الرغم ان الكلوراكس لا نعلم انه تدخل فية تلك المواد ؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ستار (13 ديسمبر 2010)

المواد الداخلة في تركيب الفنيك أين أجد أماكنها


----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (13 ديسمبر 2010)

تامر ستار قال:


> المواد الداخلة في تركيب الفنيك أين أجد أماكنها


 



لست متخصصا فى تركيبة الفنيك 


ولكن اذا اردت هذا الموضوع فهو موجود فى هذا المنتدى للأخ الفاضا : المهندس ممدوح الجيار 

وتجد الموضوع فى هذا الرابط 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t22803.html


----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (13 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخ أحمد هطلم انا واحد ادانى هذه التركيبات ولم أصنعها بنفسى وانا كاتب الموضوع بسأل هلى هذه التركيبات صح ولا لا وايه هو الصح ؟


----------



## شريف بحر (19 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكمممممممممم


----------



## السى اتش (29 يونيو 2011)

فتحى الفرماوى قال:


> لست متخصصا فى تركيبة الفنيك
> 
> 
> ولكن اذا اردت هذا الموضوع فهو موجود فى هذا المنتدى للأخ الفاضا : المهندس ممدوح الجيار
> ...




*إزاى وانت نفسك ممدوح الجيار مش يبقى عيب تكذب يا شيخ *


----------



## ابو مسلم الخرسانى (7 يوليو 2011)

الاخ العزيز فتحى الفرماوى و الاخوه الاعزاء اعضاء المنتدى الكريم السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته و بعد للرد على استفساراتكم حول فائدة المواد المنتجه للرغوه فى الكلوروكس الالوان اولا يجب استعمال خليط من السلفونيك التكسابون و ذلك لان فائدة السلفونيك انه يساعد فى عملية التنظيف اما التكسابون فانه يساعد على نعومة الملابس بجانب انه يعطى الكلوروكس مظهرا شفافا لامعا و يجب ان تستخدم معهم انتيفوم(مانع رغوه)لكى تتغلب على الرغوه الناتجه منهما فى الغسالات الاوتوماتيك.


----------



## سمير7 (22 يوليو 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## viper boy (10 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
فى الوصفه الثلاثه ذكرت نصف كيلو اكسجين منين نشتريه وهل ده المقصود به ماء الاكسجين اماذا 
كمان ياريت اعرف فائدة الون الفسفوريك الاحمر هل له اهميه معينه


----------



## ياسر عبد الرازق مص (2 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى العزيز


----------



## jamilaj1 (2 ديسمبر 2012)

شاركو معنا في صفحة اسرار صناعة المنظفات https://www.facebook.com/groups/464873933551554/


----------



## ابو روفيدا (24 أبريل 2015)

:77::77::77:


فتحى الفرماوى قال:


> *ما هى تركيبة كلوركس الألوان ؟ وماهى طريقة التصنيع ؟ أرجوا ذكر المقادير وطريقة التصنيع بالتفصيل للأهمية ؟ وماهى المادة الفعالة فيه ؟ فقد سمعت أنه يدخل فيه الأوكسجين ؟ فهل هذه المعلومات صحيحة ؟
> أرجوا تصحيح هذه المعلومة ؟ كما ارجوا ذكر نسب التركيبة وطريقة التصنيع بالتفصيل ؟ وماهى المادة الفعالة الأساسية فيه ؟ أرجوا ذكر مواد التركيبة واسمائها التجارية المعروفة به فى السوق؟
> 
> وجزاكم الله خيرا
> ...


----------

